# Installing Adobe Flash on FreeBSD 10.1



## Anti_Evil (Dec 8, 2014)

Dears,

I was just following the instructions for installing Adobe Flash on my machine. It seems that I have to install the nspluginwrapper package, but as I see this package depends on linux_base-f10, but right now I have linux_base-c6-6.6, so is there any workaround to install required packages for Flash?

Thanks.


----------



## uzsolt (Dec 8, 2014)

Maybe you can install it from ports - or you can wait for the newest package.


----------



## fonz (Dec 8, 2014)

The port www/nspluginwrapper requires Linux, no matter which one. Binary packages really shouldn't be built against -f10 any more, but if they still are you can either build them yourself from ports or wait until the packages get updated.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 8, 2014)

Binary packages are built with the defaults.  Right now, that is the Fedora 10 Linux base ports.  Soon, it will change to the much newer CentOS 6 Linux base ports.  Install the Flash player from ports to get it now.


----------



## Anti_Evil (Dec 8, 2014)

Got it, thank you all


----------



## fonz (Dec 9, 2014)

wblock@ said:


> Binary packages are built with the defaults.  Right now, that is the Fedora 10 Linux base ports.


But weren't there major security issues with several of those Fedora ports?


----------



## Oko (Dec 9, 2014)

fonz said:


> But weren't there major security issues with several of those Fedora ports?


What kind security of are we talking about here? Man wants to run Flash


----------



## fonz (Dec 9, 2014)

wblock@ said:


> Binary packages are built with the defaults.  Right now, that is the Fedora 10 Linux base ports.  Soon, it will change to the much newer Centos 6 Linux base ports.


It has just been announced that CentOS 6 is now the default. So the next time the packages are rebuilt, they should be built against -c6.


----------



## robert1307 (Dec 13, 2014)

You'll also have to do `sysctl compat.linux.osrelease=2.6.18` if nspluginwrapper will throw a FATAL: kernel too old message (like it did with me).


----------

